# First Post



## bglass010 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi guys im an experience fisherman prefer freshwater and offshore, but im ok with piers... Im going to sikes for my 21st, and recently the only luck ive had out there is pin fish, some trout, and tons of lady fish im looking to go big for my 21st picking up some braid 65lb some longer leaders and ive got 7/0 hooks (wanna catch a shark) i normally use a carolina rig unless im using a lure, any hints on what i might try to catch something different? as always stay fishing


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Don't forget to post pictures. I don't know anything about pier fishing, so I can't help ya there. You're young, get yourself a cheap kayak, you won't regret it!


----------



## bglass010 (Jul 22, 2013)

ive been wanting to but i dont have anyone to go with my wife wont go with me and i have no way of getting it there


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bglass010 said:


> Hi guys im an experience fisherman prefer freshwater and offshore, but im ok with piers... Im going to sikes for my 21st, and recently the only luck ive had out there is pin fish, some trout, and tons of lady fish im looking to go big for my 21st picking up some braid 65lb some longer leaders and ive got 7/0 hooks (wanna catch a shark) i normally use a carolina rig unless im using a lure, any hints on what i might try to catch something different? as always stay fishing


Welcome!! I used to think I had "experience" until I got on here... ha ha Welcome to the PFF, your now a PFF'er.....:yes:


----------



## bglass010 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks realtor! im going to try to go big for my birthday ill take and post pics of the tackle i buy for my trip


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Go to the GB side of the pier early so you get a parking spot. walk towards the end of the pier until you see a piece of metal patch on the pier railing. At this point you should be far enough down that the lights on the drive bridge will illuminate the water closer to the rail of the fishing pier. Use some shrimp on a double drop rig anywhere between the metal and the end of the pier and set your drag lose so you don't loose your rod! Set up another rod with a sliding egg weight 2-3oz will usually do the trick and about 16" of steel leader. On this rig you can either run some fresh mullet or catch some lady fish. use the head + 2-3" and throw it out right on the shadow line of the pier. Again set your drag loose and make sure your pole is secure. If you use the drain holes make sure you put a rag under your reel so the concrete does not ruin the finish on your reel! Happy Bday and good luck! I hope to see a good report tomorrow! UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Go to the GB side of the pier early so you get a parking spot. walk towards the end of the pier until you see a piece of metal patch on the pier railing. At this point you should be far enough down that the lights on the drive bridge will illuminate the water closer to the rail of the fishing pier. Use some shrimp on a double drop rig anywhere between the metal and the end of the pier and set your drag loose so you don't loose your rod! Set up another rod with a sliding egg weight 2-3oz will usually do the trick and about 16" of steel leader. On this rig you can either run some fresh mullet or catch some lady fish. use the head + 2-3" and throw it out right on the shadow line of the pier. Again set your drag loose and make sure your pole is secure. If you use the drain holes make sure you put a rag under your reel so the concrete does not ruin the finish on your reel! Happy Bday and good luck! I hope to see a good report tomorrow! UGLY


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the family....happy 21st BDAY and I hope you catch a shark fer your special day!!! Make sure you gut him as soon as you bring him in....don't just toss him in the cooler and clean him later (ifin you weren't already aware of that?)....


----------



## bglass010 (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks guys! and UGLY, ill try that ur more than welcome to come out if u want its going to be around 9am on monday august 12th! I think we have had some conversations out on the pier! Anyone else that wants to come fish lets do it!!


----------

